# A new piece...



## doenoe (Mar 18, 2009)

of the new camera im gonna buy in the near future. Till the day im buying the camera, im allready buying some accessories for. First up was the battery grip, next will be a spare battery and some more memory cards. After that the camera itself, probably gonna buy a new lens at the same time too. Going to be a 18-200, seems like a nice walk-around lens. Then i can ditch the 18-55 (not really offcourse, cause you'll never know when you can use it)
Anyways, here is the first part:







And no, i didnt tell you the camera........you guys can guess muahahaha :mrgreen:


----------

